# Roof leak around my chimney - update



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

Post this on Roofing.Com

You will get better responses from more professionals than on this site here. There also may be companies that frequent that site that may be able to come look at it for you. 

I have dealt with this situation before with a homeowner and it was the actual chimney cap of the chimney that was leaking and nothing related to the roof.


----------



## ArmchairDIY (Oct 21, 2009)

Roof leaks can be very difficult to pinpoint. The water does not alway enter the house at the exact point of the leak and it can be a matter of trial and error to locate the source.
Does the chimney have a cricket above it? A means to divert the water around the chimney, a triangle of sorts that would shed the water to either side of the chimney. I would post a photo of one, but I do not have one handy.

I quick found a link for you to look at
Link to a cricket example
http://www.builderbill-diy-help.com/image-files/chimney-cricket.png


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://books.google.com/books?id=iw...rr=3#v=onepage&q=step flash a chimney&f=false
Be safe, Gary


----------

